# graphics/inkscape && Related Libs (Qt!/Gtk/Gtkmm)



## vigol (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi.
According to the InkScape.org FAQs, The InkScape is based on
C/Gtk and is going to be a C++/Gtkmm.
My system is based on Gtk/Gnome and I'm going to install
The InkScape from the Port Collection.
But There's a dependency on Qt Library for this port!

```
# make missing : devel/[qt4-moc/-rcc/-uic/-corlib],  textproc/qt4-xml, x11-toolkit/qt4-gui
```
and It must fetch a qt-x11-opensource-src.4.5.3.tar.gz about 120MB.

```
# make fetch-recursive-list : qt-x11-opensource...
```
Where's the Problem? Thanks


----------



## zeiz (Dec 20, 2009)

I use inkscape and cannot remember such thing.
Try both below: there is no qt in depends, I even tried same for ImageMagick - also no qt. 

```
$ cd /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape ; make pretty-print-build-depends-list
$ make pretty-print-run-depends-list
```
On the other hand I use virtualbox on a system with Gnome only. 
Virtualbox pulled qt-source indeed


----------



## vigol (Dec 20, 2009)

Neither of them (Pretty-print-run/build-depends-list) have any dependencied on QT.
but missing & fetch[-recursive] still claim to 6 Qt related dependencies --
as mentioned above-- and "make instill" is attempting to fetch those.
Absence of them => Error

footnote : I'm not Qt Enemy, but my awful/poor connection give me
a bad chance to fetch such dependencies, with more than 140MB


----------



## zeiz (Dec 20, 2009)

I cannot check on my machines: one is with VB as I wrote and another has both gnome and kde so I'm totally QTed 
What if run config --recursive and see where qt appears?
Another option could be to install with portupgrade with -C and -N options: portupgrade(1)
And finally you may want to install it as package though it doesn't answer the question WHY?


----------



## vigol (Dec 21, 2009)

Solved!
graphics/inkscape hasn't dependency on  devel/qt4 by default. But it's recursive config is dependent on devel/doxygen -- perhaps for LaTeX(ing)  --  devel/doxygen is depend on devel/qt4, =>  disabling =>  OK!
by the way : TNX for remembering : make config-recursive


----------

